# Which to buy Gen-Tropin AQx or Norditropin



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

I have used the Gen-tropin before and it was fine. Just had an email about a deal so my option is buy that again or double the price for Norditropin. Whats peoples thoughts?

The Norditropin is coming from hospitals in the middle east (apparently) from a best mate working out there (not in the hospital). I hear its faked from a few comments ive seen on here but he is a best mate and swears by it.. but its double bubble on the price?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

If you got the money I would buy Nord.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nord Simplexx is the most faked GH out there i would be careful


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Opted for the Gentropin AQX Due to cost. What are peoples thoughts on the rubber stoppers looking odd? Also would you be concerned if the batch number and dates differed from the box?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they have been used, i would be very suspect


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> they have been used, i would be very suspect


Thanks Paul I agree. As soon as I saw it alarm bells rang. I've got an older batch to compare to and the stopper is totally different and in tact as shown.







I've emailed hoping for a response!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats better and more in line with what i have seen in genuine product


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> thats better and more in line with what i have seen in genuine product


Here's the reply from supplier. They seem very confident and even willing to refund..

"They most definitely not been refilled, are they sealed?

when you remove seal you can see if they been resealed.

it is a mark from cap closing machine, I assume too much pressure.

If rubber is too weak to added pressure it makes a mark,

you can see its not a needle mark i.e. when you insert needle and

take it out it leaves very small dot not vertical mark as such.

Ill pass this onto supplier and will send this image to manufacturer for them to look at.

You can return them if you like and will arrange refund for you, however I can assure they not fake nor refilled. "


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

They look refilled to me, it is very odd that all of them was like that and the bung was a different colour and the dates did not match


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Lets say the provider changed the rubber stopper but if the cartridges weren't used the rubber stopper should be intact. Yours looks pinned/deformed, whatever your supplier claims I wouldn't consider those fit to use especially since this product don't come cheap. Ask for change of goods.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Their second reply when i questioned how they were so very confident:

"Yes most definitely, our supplier gets paid for dropshipping service not

for products sale so there is no reason for them to ship more than we order

from manufacturer.

We recently moved premises from China to Honk Kong

and have 2 colleagues from the UK team working on relocating there,

there might be mismatch of boxes due to the move.

You can cut one cartridge and use it, don't break seal for the whole set and

if you believe its not good, you can return remaining four for exchange or refund. "


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Their second reply when i questioned how they were so very confident:
> 
> "Yes most definitely, our supplier gets paid for dropshipping service not
> 
> ...


return or exchange them all, seems they have an answer for everything


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> return or exchange them all, seems they have an answer for everything


Haha tell me about it. Of course they are going to say it's not refilled lol

I've Asked to return so waiting on reply. Cheers for your thoughts. Reaffirmed what I was thinking.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

I wonder who they ship those Cartridges across continents in non-refrigerated packages and expect the stability and purity of the product to be maintained. Would be quite interesting a reply in that regard.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> I wonder who they ship those Cartridges across continents in non-refrigerated packages and expect the stability and purity of the product to be maintained. Would be quite interesting a reply in that regard.


From the website that make them. Second paragraph does say they are stable at room temp so perhaps for shipping they are ok. I've used before and were ok.

"STABILITY AND STORAGE

Gen-Tropin AQx® [somatropin (rDNA origin) injection] should be refrigerated at 2°-8°C (36° to 46°F) and NEVER FROZEN. Once used it should be discarded if unused in 30 days. Gen-Tropin AQx® cartridges are light sensitive, therefore, keep it in a dark place. If used with pen, cartridge should never be removed unless it is empty. Loaded pens should be kept in the refrigerator and should only be removed for administrations.

Although Gen-Tropin AQx is formulated to be stable at room temperatures, when traveling cartridges or loaded devices are advised to be maintained in the 2° to 8°C temperature range by storing it in the appropriate cooling cases (see illustraton). If device malfunctions please contact your doctor or a distributor. Sometimes, after extended refrigeration small colorless particles of protein are present in the solution. This is not unusual and does not indicate decrease in potency of medication. In these cases just allow cartridge to come to room temperature and gently tip over and up."


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

These are mine. They don't look like injection marks to me... I think it just looks like the way the stopper was pushed in differently on the new batches. Could be wrong though in which case they are running a bit of a strange scam


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

SK50 said:


> These are mine. They don't look like injection marks to me... I think it just looks like the way the stopper was pushed in differently on the new batches. Could be wrong though in which case they are running a bit of a strange scam
> 
> View attachment 150616


They are exactly like mine mate! Have you pinned yet? It's just unerving to see it. My last batch I've got still from last year were seamless like PScarb had used.

If they were being refilled it would be a very small dot from slin pin. Doubt that big line. It's just a worry cos of cost. When you spend hundreds of pounds you expect more.

I've asked for a refund but if I don't get it I will just roll with it. I knew the risk anyway so can take it on the chin if rubbish. When did you get yours?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> They are exactly like mine mate! Have you pinned yet? It's just unerving to see it. My last batch I've got still from last year were seamless like PScarb had used.
> 
> If they were being refilled it would be a very small dot from slin pin. Doubt that big line. It's just a worry cos of cost. When you spend hundreds of pounds you expect more.
> 
> I've asked for a refund but if I don't get it I will just roll with it. I knew the risk anyway so can take it on the chin if rubbish. When did you get yours?


I got mine this week. Judging by the quality of the English in the replies you got, I believe we have the same source.

I did not think they look used or abused when I got them - I am starting to worry now though (only a bit - I still think they are legit). But I don't think they look like they have been pinned. The rubber just looks a bit bunched up. If someone was going to drain it and replace it, surely they would use a syringe rather than clumsily replace the stopper with a new one?

I have done 3 days @ 1iu ED , so can't really tell if it's legit or not.

This is my first run with hgh, but I've done peptides for a year


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> From the website that make them. Second paragraph does say they are stable at room temp so perhaps for shipping they are ok. I've used before and were ok.
> 
> "STABILITY AND STORAGE
> 
> ...


Even if they mention that on the website I can say for certainly that this cartridges *are not* stable at room temperature and the purity decreases in an accelerated fashion if stored at room temperature. The ingredients in this cartridges are: Histidine, Poloxamer 188, Phenol liquified, Mannitol and HCL+NaOH for pH adjustments. Somatropin is not stable with this excipients dissolved in water and purity lowers down to 50% in less than 10 days.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Is there a certain number of IU's that I could pin to attempt to get side effects to get a feeling for if the stuff is legit ?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I did 10iu genuine nord once, I got very swollen joints with in 24 hours... But I believe it vairys by person


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

With 10IU of good HGH even chinese generic you should have an increased water retention which can be easily be noticed. Carpel tunnel is not experienced by everybody but water retention from 10IU is a must, in my opinion.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

SvenPowerH said:


> With 10IU of good HGH even chinese generic you should have an increased water retention which can be easily be noticed. Carpel tunnel is not experienced by everybody but water retention from 10IU is a must, in my opinion.


Thanks ... would this occur with just 1 shot of 10iu or do you mean for several days?

I am very sensitive to water retention with peptides


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

SK50 said:


> Thanks ... would this occur with just 1 shot of 10iu or do you mean for several days?
> 
> I am very sensitive to water retention with peptides


If you're responsive to GH causing water retention then 1 dose is enough to start noticing.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

SvenPowerH said:


> If you're responsive to GH causing water retention then 1 dose is enough to start noticing.


OK, thanks - I will try that soon on a day when I can afford to be blown up then. (it hits me right in the face  )

Do you still think our stuff is dodgy based on the fact that my rubber stoppers were similar? (My batch numbers matched up though)


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

SK50 said:


> OK, thanks - I will try that soon on a day when I can afford to be blown up then. (it hits me right in the face  )
> 
> Do you still think our stuff is dodgy based on the fact that my rubber stoppers were similar? (My batch numbers matched up though)


I think sven is correct in his water retention remark the 1 dose theory would vary from person to person 'but' i noticed a diffenance on 10iu of saizen ED within 3 days.. be it water or not i looked better.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

SK50 said:


> OK, thanks - I will try that soon on a day when I can afford to be blown up then. (it hits me right in the face  )
> 
> *Do you still think our stuff is dodgy based on the fact that my rubber stoppers were similar?* (My batch numbers matched up though)


I can't comment on a UGL authenticity since I'm not familiar with their manufacturing place and practices, it could be good and the manufacturer to be careless about the visual quality and integrity of a product but in my opinion, your rubber should be intact and not have ware signs same as the crimp and this is a general opinion for all pharmaceutical products having crimp/stopper.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

@Jiminy Cricket

You did the right thing sending it back!

I just started using this stuff again, and noticed I was getting water retention from hell then my nipples got sore and started to get mild gyno on just 1iu ED.... So I tested it with a preggers kit, guess what, it's HCG, haha.



So because it was all plastic sealed in the package, I guess they have some dodgy stuff going on inside the gen-tropin factory.

Oh well, I should have listened to you guys. But I hope this helps someone else out in the future.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

SK50 said:


> @Jiminy Cricket
> 
> You did the right thing sending it back!
> 
> ...


****ers! Feel for you mate. I'd still try and get your money back. I got full refund. Ended up spending on AAS instead.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> ****ers! Feel for you mate. I'd still try and get your money back. I got full refund. Ended up spending on AAS instead.


I emailed them for their comments, but am not bothered tbh... I consider getting fakes occasionally as part of the cost

I actually found it rather amusing that I got done by the oldest trick in the book... hcg swap

Because at least I figured out what the hell was giving me moon face and bitch tits.... before it was too late


----------

